# Trial-Bikes und Teile allgemein zu teuer?



## 73efg (2. Juli 2009)

Ich bin der Meinung dass Trial-Bikes und die einzelnen Teile zu teuer sind. Was mir dabei aufgefallen ist scheinbar hat sich bis jetzt noch keiner darüber aufgeregt bzw. die hohen Preise werden still schweigend so hingenommen. Ich als Anfänger und Umsteiger will meine Meinung hier einfach mal niederschreiben und andere
Meinungen dazu hören vorallem auch von Anfängern.
Ich habe hier einen Thread gelesen in dem es darum ging die Teile direkt an den Endkunden zu verkaufen dieser wurde dann aber leider knall hart geschlossen. 
Was mich weiterhin interessieren würde, wo kommen die einzelnen Hersteller her und wo werden die Teile produziert.
Ich kann nicht einsehen dass ich für einen Rahmen der in China für 10 euro gefertigt wird hier in Deutschland 250 Euro zahlen soll nur weil die  Deutschen das bezahlen, und es sonst so gut wie keine Hersteller gibt. Ich kann es akzeptieren dass ein Fahrradteil (Rahmen) viel kostet wenn ein Rahmen z.B in Deutschland unter hohen Ansprüchen gefertigt wird, ansonsten nicht.
Koxx ist zum Beispiel sehr teuer hat aber scheinbar die Nebenmarke yaabaa und vertreibt darüber günstigere bikes.
Einige kommen aus Amerika, Frankreich, uk. Wo das Zeug hergestellt wird bleibt offen. Dazu habe ich auch schon eine mail an fusion-bikes geschrieben. Diese lautete wie folgt und soll nochmal etwas genauer mein Anliegen verdeutlichen.



			
				Mail an Fusion Bikes schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Link, Ich dachte eigentlich dass ich nach stundenlangem Suchen alle trial-seiten aus Deutschland kenne, ich habe mich jedoch geirrt. Ich bin fest entschlossen mir ein trial-bike zu kaufen, mein erstes trial-bike.
> Ich bin Anfänger. Bin jedoch schon 2 Jahre bmx/street gefahren.
> Das groesste Problem das ich momentan habe ist der Anschaffungspreis.
> Das heisst nicht dass ich geizig bin, aber als Anfänger ist man zunächst etwas geschockt wenn man sieht was die bikes kosten. Die meisten über 1000 Euro.
> ...



Dass der Trial-Markt nicht sonderlich gross ist liegt vlt. auch mitunter an den Preisen.
Ich sehe ein dass ein gutes, ausgereiftes Bremssystem von z.B Magura  seinen Preis hat weil es über Jahre entwickelt wurde und verbessert wurde. Eine Bremse ist komplex.
Und das ist der Punkt, ein Trial-bike ist so einfach wie man es sich nur vorstellen kann bis auf die Bremsen, weder Federgabel, noch irgendwas zum einstellen (zugstufe etc.) also keine komplizierten Mechaniken die aufwendig in der Produktion wären. 
Stattdessen eine einfache Starrgabel und Rahmen. Wieso kostet also eine 0815 Starrgabel einen Bruchteil von einer "trial"-Gabel? Abgesehen vom Material. Ok evt, ist ein Teil davon aus einem ganzen Stück gefräst aber das muss auch nicht jedes Anfänger-Trial bike haben.
So Hersteller wie echo oder koxx kann man als Anfänger gleich vergessen die machen scheinbar einen auf Edel mit sinnlosen bunten Alu-Bremsgriffen, was soll das bitte?
Abschliessend kann ich sagen dass der Einstiegsbereich beim trial-sport mangelhaft abgedeckt. Ein bike selbst zusammenzubauen habe ich zunächst in Anbetracht gezogen habe davon aber schnell absehen müssen weil  die Teile gleich teuer sind wie die bikes.
Kritik und Anregungen erwünscht.


----------



## trialbock (2. Juli 2009)

konfizierte, (butted) alu rohre sind sicher nicht so einfach herzustellen wenn mann  ans äuserste geht was halbarkeit / gewicht angeht .  Alu schweissen muss gelernt sein und das backen danach vom rahmen muss auch gemacht werden .

eine Trialrahmen sieht einfach aus, hat´s aber in sich was die herstellung angeht . 

natürlich find ich die preise auch zu hoch . aber du kannst ja ein hoffmann kaufen , das ist handmade in germany . da weist wo es herkommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hansi1303 (2. Juli 2009)

Ich find´s auch etwas zu teuer... hab vor einem 3/4 Jahr angefangen und ein hoffmann für 600euro bei ebay gekauft, top Zustand und auch alles dran was muss. 

An deiner Stelle würd mir ein gebrauchtes (wie ich) oder ein billiges neues kaufen...das sollte für den anfang auf jedenfall reichen. frag doch mal den lorenz hoffmann der hat besimmt i-wo noch ein gebrauchtes 

Gruß


----------



## echo trialer (2. Juli 2009)

also es hält sich bei mir in grenzen mit den teilen und denn preisen 

aber ich finde es schon manchmal heftig wieviel sie für ein teil haben wollen 


also ich finde die preise mal gut mal schlecht

mfg Henrik


----------



## ecols (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo und Herzlich willkommen im Forum!

Ich will auf ein paar Punkte eingehen.


73efg schrieb:


> In den meisten anderen Fahrrad-Bereichen gibt es für jede Bikeart Hersteller die hochwertige Teile zu günstigen Preisen verkaufen so dass man sich ein gutes Bike schon für 500 Euro zusammenbauen kann. Im Trial-Bereich ist das nahezu unmöglich weil man für einen Rahmen schon min. 250 ausgeben muss.


Das ist schlichtweg falsch. Gehe in einen Radladen deiner Wahl und schau dir an was ein standardmäßig ausgestattetes CrossCountry Mountainbike kostet: unter 1200 ist da nicht wirklich viel zu machen.

Trialbikes sind Hightech aus genau einem Grund:
*Sie müssen leicht und dabei extrem stabil sein.* Und diese Kombination macht jede Produktion extrem teuer. Nicht umsonst werden bei Trialteilen sehr oft Werkstoffe aus der Luft- und Raumfahrt verwendet.
Schau dir genau die Rahmenmaterialien an! Dazu kommen aufwändige Verfahren wie Hydroforming und Konifizierung. Damit bei diesen extrem dünnen Wandstärken die Stabilität nicht auf der Strecke bleibt muss sehr präzise gearbeitet werden. Dass ein Rahmen in der Herstellung 10 kostet ist einfach Quatsch. Die Materialkosten unterscheiden sich international nur unwesentlich. Und anzunehmen ein in Deutschland produzierter Rahmen wäre automatisch besser ist ebenso kurzsichtig.
Hierbei lasse ich die extrem geringen Stückzahlen im Vergleich zum Entwicklungsaufwand vollkommen außer acht.

Ich finde die Preise (für die meisten Teile) angemessen. Sie entsprechen etwa dem was ich für ein CC Bike ausgeben würde. Freeride Bikes, Downhiller liegen da noch in einer ganz anderen Liga, da zahlt man Ruck-Zuck 4000 für ein Bike.

Du hast preiswerte Alternativen:
http://sport.shop.ebay.de/items/Radsport__FLD?_sacat=9192

Hier gibt es günstige trialtaugliche Rahmen und Gabeln. Qualitativ natürlich nicht mit der Markenware zu vergleichen, aber das ist dir für den Anfang anscheinend noch nicht so wichtig.

Noch etwas Organisatorisches:
Bitte mach keinen Zeilenumbruch in deinen Posts wo nicht unbedingt nötig. Der PC ist keine Schreibmaschine.


----------



## Eisbein (2. Juli 2009)

Das schlimme an der sache ist ja das diese angeblichen "high end" Parts, besonders die deng parts, akut schlecht verarbeitet sind. Ich denke da an: zu klein dimensionierte lager, schlechte Lager, OberflÃ¤chen von cnc elementen weisen meist noch frÃ¤sspuren auf (nicht abgeschliffen),...
Man kÃ¶nnte die liste noch weiter fÃ¼hren. 
Auch vorbauten halten ja teilweise nicht wirklich lang. Nutzt man dann normale vorbauten (von nicht trial firmen), sind diese meist gÃ¼nstiger und halten auch besser. Von der Verarbeitung mal ganz zu schweigen. 

Bei den rahmen ist es so eine sache. Die sind schon recht aufwendig, aber dennoch denke ich das besonders bei den teureren rahmen >500 die Herstellungskosten vermutlich unter 20-30% des Endpreises liegen. 
Und wenn man dann hÃ¶rt das es bei rahmen die hier 600â¬ kosten probleme gibt mit falsch angeschweissten bremsaufnahmen und kettenspannung (bei 18:15 am 26" gibt es keine funktionierende stellung,...) dann kommt man schon ins grÃ¼beln.

Ãber koxx rahmen lass ich mal nicht aus


----------



## 73efg (2. Juli 2009)

schon mal danke für die Antworten, 
Wahrscheinlich ist es doch kein subjektives Empfinden von mir.
Manche Rahmen sind wirklich aus high-end Materialien, aber
das ist eher selten anzutreffen, die kosten dann ueber 400 Euro
und mehr. Die meisten sind aus Standardalu AL6061.
Auch bei Koxx. Hier gibt es aber momentan was neues, 
und nennt sich K-alone, den Preis für so einen Rahmen
will ich gar nicht wissen.
 Zum Vergleich, ich wollte es genau wissen
und hab nach dem cmp firestorm geschaut, der ist ebenfalls aus
AL6061. Das ist Standard und für Hersteller wahrscheinlich nicht
die Spur von teuer oder aufwendig in der Verarbeitung.
Daneben gibt es noch 6066 und das 7005. 
Die Trial-Rahmen sind halt mal von Grund auf kleiner als Rahmen
von z.B einem Dirt bike und demnach einfach leichter weil kleiner.
Die ganzen yaabaa bikes-rahmen sind alle aus 6061. 
Der Preis ist dafür einfach zu hoch.
Bei den Gabeln dürfte es nicht anders ausschauen.
Wenn mans so sieht ist das Zeug einfach abartig teuer.


----------



## hardbike85 (2. Juli 2009)

guten abend

also ich bin der meinung das es teils zu teuer ist  gerade wenn man an monty kommt. monty ist finde ich wie eine apotheke. aber es könnte ruhig mal ein paar billige einsteigerbikes geben  damit einfach mal mehr anfangen weil für die die nicht wissen wie schnell oder langsam man lernt auch 600 euronen zu viel sind wenn ich anfangen würde würde ich mir auch zwei mal überlegen ob ich soviel ausgebe wenn man mal dabei ist lernt man auch das gute teile ihren preis haben. 

das war meine meinung


----------



## 73efg (2. Juli 2009)

Den oben gelinkten ebay-shop kenne ich auch schon.
Habe dem vor einer Woche ne mail geschrieben wo die Rahmen 
her sind. Ich mein der als Verkäufer muss das wissen. Bis 
 heute ohne Antwort. Der shop stellt eig. ein Monopol beüglich dem Preis für einen Rahmen für Trial-bikes da. 
Im Endeffekt macht es die Geometrie aus.
Dass er die Rahmen extra aus China kauft glaub ich fast nicht.
Dass die Rahmen in De hergestellt werden glaub ich auch nicht.
Was übrig bleibt er kauft die Rahmen als überbleibsel von einem
Marken-Trial Hersteller und das darf er natürlich nicht sagen.
Oder es steckt sogar ein Trial-Hersteller dahinter, ich weiss es nicht.
Von der Geometrie her scheinen die Teile voll ok zu sein und vom Gewicht liegen die im guten Schnitt mit 2kg. 
Mein Plan ist evt. folgender, ich kauf mir so nen Rahmen für 100 euro.
HS11 hinten/vorne für zusammen ca. 70 Euro, gibts ab und zu bei ebay neu! Bei den Laufrädern werde ich noch speziell auf Gewicht 
und Stabilität achten, evt. was aus dem bmx-Bereich. Ansonsten werde ich versuchen auf Standardteile zurückzugreifen, keine Trial-Hersteller. 400 Euro sollten im Endeffekt ausreichen.
Gewicht so ca. 10-11 kg. 26"
So stell ich mir ein Anfänger bike vor.


----------



## curry4king (2. Juli 2009)

hs11 ist mist wenns net viel kosten soll dann lieber vbrake


----------



## 73efg (2. Juli 2009)

ich vertrete die Meinung zwar nicht, aber es 
wäre auch eine hs33 hinten möglich und vorne eine avid bb7.
was genau dran kommt liegt dann auch am preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (2. Juli 2009)

Erst einmal herzlich willkommen.
ICh würde dir empfehlen, wenn du Geld sparen willst, dir erst einmal ein gebrauchtes Rad dir zuzulegen. Der Vorteil: geringer Preis, fertiges Rad, ordentliche Parts.
Ansonsten zu deiner Klage über die hohen Preise im Trial Bereich. Ich denke das kommt einfach von den viel zu kleinen Stückzahlen. Es steigert einfach den Preis eines einzelnen Teiles enorm wenn die Entwicklungskosten nicht auf 10000 sondern nur auf 100 Räder umgelegt werden müssen. Selbst wenn die Entwicklung vielleicht nur halb so aufwändig und teuer ist (hab ich keine Ahnung von).
Was ich aber weiß ist, dass auch namhafte deutsche Hersteller von "normalen" Fahrrädern, ihre Rahmen im Ausland fertigen lassen. Und da kostet dann ein CC Rahmen auch nicht mehr als 20.
Allerdings ist zu beachten dass dazu noch die Frachtkosten, Entwicklung, Verkauf und Werbung dazu kommt. Ganz zu schweigen von eventuellen Engagement des Herstellers bei irgendwelchen Veranstaltungen.
Und DAS bezahlst DU damit alles.
Schau dir z.B. Redbull an. Ein Getränk das in der Herstellung vielleicht 20Cent kostet. Wird für übern Euro verkauft.Aber wenn du dir anschaust was für Veranstaltungen Radbull gerade im Extremsport sponsort, sollte man nur noch dieses Getränk trinken, wenn man dafür einigermaßen Interesse hat.
Ansonsten bleibt zu sagen dass man an einem Trialbike ja auch einige Standartkomponenten verwenden kann. Die HS33 z.B. ist ja auch keine extra Trialbremse. Und Räder, Naben, Lenker usw. kannst du auch von deinem normalen Rad wegschrauben. Wie gut sich das dann aber fährt und wie lange es hält bleibt aber noch in Frage zu stellen. Für den Anfang bestimmt genug aber im fortgeschrittenem Stadium wirst du dich sicherlich nach anderer Hardware sehnen
Gilt noch zu sagen, ich hab auch auf nem gebrauchten Rad angefangen. Manche Teile fahre ich immernoch, wiederum andere haba ich sehr schnell getauscht. Und wenn man einigermaßen begabt ist kann man sich das ein oder andere Teil sogar selber bauen
gruß
erwin


----------



## kamo-i (2. Juli 2009)

Das wichtigste wurde gesagt; also bgzl. sehr leicht und extrem stabil zugleich. das ist bei dem Meisten der Knackpunkt.



curry4king schrieb:


> hs11 ist mist wenns net viel kosten soll dann lieber vbrake



Ja! Nimm die! Das wird alle Male langen!!!
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Bremsen/Felgenbremsen/Avid-Single-Digit-7-Bremsset-mit-AVID-Dial-Hebel-Zugset-%3E::9813.html

Du kannst durchaus Standard-Teile verwenden. Aber spar nicht zu viel bei der HR-Nabe. Dann wirst du keinen Spaß haben!!! Brauchst dir ja nicht gleich eine Hope Pro II Singlespeed/Trial holen, aber irgendwie was höherwertiges sollte es schon sein. Vll. aus´m Dirt/Street Bereich. Die NC-17 - It's Paul könnte vll. was taugen (...?...)

PS am Rande; hatte nur mal aus Interesse auch FLD angeschrieben ob Sie auch Rahmen nach Maß anfertigen können. Machen Sie aber nicht, weil Sie nur ein bestimmtes Sortiment haben... Blubb. Spinat mit Kartoffeln.


----------



## duro e (2. Juli 2009)

also , ich würde mich auch gern zum thema äussern mal ,
ich gehöre zu denen , die viel aufs geld achten , sehr viel sogar .
ich finde manche preise schon teuer , aber es hält sich in grenzen , 
aber ich bestelle mir nie bzw kaum neue parts , sondern kaufe mir hier im
forum gern parts aus aus dem verkaufe thread , diese sind meist im sehr guten zustand und werden zu super preisen verkauft . 

zu der verarbeitung , da kann man sich weit reinlabern . mir ist das alles recht wurscht , ich nehm lieber ne dicke naeb als beispiel hinten mit schraubachse anstatt ein dürres leichtbau teil . so lang es hält sind mir verarbeitung und sowas alles wurscht .

aber mit den preisen , vergleich mal im supermarkt als beispiel käse , gibt welchen von ner bekannten marke für 2 euro , darunter findest du käse für 90 cent , schaust du genau hin siehst du das der billige aus der gleichen produktion kommt .
bei den federgabeln ist es doch auch so , marzocchi wird auch von suntour gefertigt , weil die einfach die maschinen haben dafür -

also lieber gebrauchte sachen kaufen bzw einfach mal vergleichen , dann kommt man super um die runden .


----------



## ecols (2. Juli 2009)

73efg schrieb:


> Den oben gelinkten ebay-shop kenne ich auch schon. [...]Dass er die Rahmen extra aus China kauft glaub ich fast nicht.


Warum nicht?


73efg schrieb:


> Was übrig bleibt er kauft die Rahmen als überbleibsel von einem Marken-Trial Hersteller und das darf er natürlich nicht sagen.


Nein, weil es dann ähnliche/gleiche Modelle gäbe -> falsch.


73efg schrieb:


> Oder es steckt sogar ein Trial-Hersteller dahinter, ich weiss es nicht.


Nein, weil dann mehr Rahmen trialtauglich wären. Das sind bei genauerer Betrachtung dann doch nicht so viele. Nur kein Sitz macht noch kein Trial!


73efg schrieb:


> Von der Geometrie her scheinen die Teile voll ok zu sein und vom Gewicht liegen die im guten Schnitt mit 2kg.


Manche, ja.


73efg schrieb:


> Bei den Laufrädern werde ich noch speziell auf Gewicht und Stabilität achten, evt. was aus dem bmx-Bereich.


Willst du 20" Felgen im 26" Fahren?


73efg schrieb:


> 400 Euro sollten im Endeffekt ausreichen.
> Gewicht so ca. 10-11 kg. 26"


Das wäre ein neuer Rekord. Wenn du dafür ein Trialtaugliches Bike in der Gewichtsklasse hinbekommst kauf ichs dir für den Doppelten Preis ab.



kamo-i schrieb:


> Vll. aus´m Dirt/Street Bereich. Die NC-17 - It's Paul könnte vll. was taugen (...?...)


Wenn du nie Pedalkicks machen willst. Die Anzahl der Einrastpunkte ist weit von der benötigten für Trialerei entfernt.
Dann doch lieber ne billige Nabe mit Schraubritzelaufnahme.


*73efg:*  Kann es sein dass du etwas auf Krawall gebürstet bist?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (2. Juli 2009)

Registriert seit: Juli....


----------



## JP Trialer (2. Juli 2009)

trialbock schrieb:


> eine Trialrahmen sieht einfach aus, hat´s aber in sich was die herstellung angeht .




Wohl'n wahres Wort.
Aber manchmal frage ich mich ob da wirklich viel Planun ghintersteckt.
Sowohl beim Monty Kamel, als auch beim Koxx Hydroxx II gibt es Konstruktionsfehler di ez.B: im MTB bereich undenkbar wären.

z.b. Schleifte am 08er Kamel die Kette an der strebe.
Die antwort von monty auf eine Mail war das es halt ein Konstruktionsfehler wäre und in der nächsten Version ausgebessert würde.

Also denke ich die hatten quasi einen Halbdurchgeplanten rahmen und holen sich ein jahr feedback und gucken was sie verbessern müssen.

Ansich nicht das schlimmste.

Aber es gibt halt sachen (wie halt das mit der Kettenstrebe) die sind bei einem rahmenpreis von 830 euro einfach nicht akzeptabel.


Meine meinung 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. Juli 2009)

Nimm was Gebrauchtes. (Über Preise Meckern bringt leider nichts.)
Trial ist auch Material sport. Klar, das die Preise hoch angesetzt werden. Nachschub wird halt immer Gebraucht.
Wer hat, der hat...


----------



## misanthropia (3. Juli 2009)

trial ist in der Anschaffung teuer, Komponenten halten dann bei mir über Jahre. 
Anfänger sind besser mit gebrauchten guten Bikes bedient als zb Einsteigerbikes a la das alte 219 X Alp mit dem ich anfing. Die Komponenten an Bikes sind simpel, in der Herstellung aber nicht. gerade das geschwungene Kamel Oberrerrohr kann nicht jeder Herstellen. 
Preis = Qualität hat sich als Faustregel insbesondere im Radsport bewährt.


----------



## Eisbein (3. Juli 2009)

Ja wenn der Preis der gebotenen qualitÃ¤t auch gerecht wird dann passt dein satz. 
Gutes beispiel ist hier die Avid Ultimate. Kostet 80â¬ das stÃ¼ck, aber das hÃ¤lt ewig und ist perfekt verarbeitet. Wenn man sieht wie lange manche freilÃ¤ufe halten die mal eben 80â¬ kosten...
Oder wie toll die echo naben gelagert sind,...
Oder wie lange die >1000â¬ Koxx rahmen halten...

Wenn das geld wirklich mal in sinnvolle entwicklung flieÃen wÃ¼rde und die parts richtig gut wÃ¤ren wÃ¤re ich auch bereit mir solche ans rad zu bauen. Bis dahin bleib ich bei meinen MTB komponenten soweit es machbar ist.


----------



## duro e (3. Juli 2009)

> Bis dahin bleib ich bei meinen MTB komponenten soweit es machbar ist.


bin da irgendwie der gleichen meinung , lieber da und da etwas weniger trial parts dafür haltbar , hab mir ja auch lieber nen guten mtb vorbau gekauft weil diese doch einfach mehr halten . klar was rahmen angeht , da sind manche sowas von überteuert.
aber wenn man sinnvoll sein rad aufbaut , dann wirds gut und ist günstig .


----------



## ecols (3. Juli 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Gutes beispiel ist hier die Avid Ultimate. Kostet 80 das stück, aber das hält ewig und ist perfekt verarbeitet. Wenn man sieht wie lange manche freiläufe halten die mal eben 80 kosten...


Du kannst doch nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen!


Eisbein schrieb:


> Oder wie toll die echo naben gelagert sind,...


alle.


Eisbein schrieb:


> Oder wie lange die >1000 Koxx rahmen halten...


ebenso eine unzulässige Verallgemeinerung.


----------



## TRAILER (3. Juli 2009)

seit mal alle froh das ihr nicht downhill oder so fahrt.
da kostet ne gescheite gabel soviel wie nen edel trailbike.
und nen ganzs bike so viel wie ein gebrauchtwagen.


----------



## Eisbein (3. Juli 2009)

ecols schrieb:


> Du kannst doch nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen!


gut, vergleichen wir ChrisKing/Hope por Trials naben mit Deng Freilaufnaben oder eben mit freilaufritzeln 

Ich hoffe dein "alle" bezog sich auf die Trial naben, denn die meisten MTB naben die ich hatte sind/waren bestens gelagert. DT und CK können das schon sehr gut und das auch noch nach jahren der benutzung. 

Die alten levelboss rahmen mal außen vor hält das doch alles nicht wirklich lange.


----------



## Icke84 (3. Juli 2009)

Krawall und Remmidemmi 

jedem das seine, wenn alles extrem billig wäre würden hier nur noch die extrem coolen kids mit trialbikes durch die gegend hüpfen und die szene wäre voll fürn arsch...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juli 2009)

Icke84 schrieb:


> Krawall und Remmidemmi
> 
> jedem das seine, wenn alles extrem billig wÃ¤re wÃ¼rden hier nur noch die extrem coolen kids mit trialbikes durch die gegend hÃ¼pfen und die szene wÃ¤re voll fÃ¼rn arsch...



Jep, man kennt es schon von BMX 
Die Dinger gibt es fÃ¼r 100Â beim Discounter und haben teilweise Scheibenbremsen...
Hier im Ghetto fÃ¤hrt sowas jeder Mini-Gangster 




Ich lebe auch nur von gebrauchten Teilen


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. Juli 2009)

Bin selber 6 Jahre Trial gefahren und habe unter anderem aufgehört, weil die Teile einfach zu teuer sind und sich einige Leute in Deutschland damit eine goldene Nase verdienen. Ihr könnt euch sicherlich denken wenn ich damit meine. Kuckt euch doch mal die Preise auf Trialmarkt.de an und vergleicht mal mit z.B. Tartybikes. Jetzt sagt mir mal bitte wär sich in der heutigen Zeit bei den Spritpreisen eine dicke Amischluckspechtkarre leisten kann und ihr wisst wo euer Geld hier hinwandert. Und wie hier schon gesagt wurde. Die Bikehersteller wie Koxx und Monty stecken doch nix in die Entwicklung also seit bitte nicht so blauäugig. Das Zeug ist so schlampig verarbeitet und dient nur dazu Geld zu machen. Und kommt mir bitte nicht mit "die verwenden Material aus der Raumfahrt". Das Titan was die hier verwenden ist die billigste Legierung die du bekommen kannst. Eine Firma die Geld in die Entwicklung steckt und wo der Preis auch Sinn macht ist z.B. Syntace. Die testen ihre Sachen nach genormten Verfahren sowas würde Koxx und Co. nie machen. Auch die Schweißquali aus Fernost z.B Echo usw. ist der letzte Müll aber eine gute Alternative wenn  nicht wie schon gesagt das Zeug hier in Deutschland zu Wucherpreisen verkauft werden würde. Zur Firma Hoffmann will ich mich jetzt mal nicht näher auslassen, weil sich hier sonst einige Leute angesprochen fühlen 
Eine große Sache ist auch noch das mit der Garantie die man auf die Trialparts bekommt. Koxx gibt ein halbes Jahr und Echo ein Jahr und daran halten sich die Händler in Deutschland. Leider haben sie vergessen das hier in Deutschland gesetzlich 2 Jahre Garantie vorgeschrieben sind und das ist der größte Betrug. Man kann damit wirklich sagen das Trial ein Hobby für Leute ist die genug Geld haben oder einfach Glück haben das ihre Teile einige Zeit lang halten. Das ist meine Meinung zum dem Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (4. Juli 2009)

Antwort auf die frage: Ja, es ist Ã¼berteuert. Ich habe mich gerade kaputtgelacht als ich gesehn hab das ein von maschienen hergestelltest Schraubritzel 20â¬ kostet.
Kurbeln, die nix anderes waren als billig Alu-BlÃ¶cke und dann in eine CNC geschoben worden: mind. 70â¬ kosten. Mir kann keiner sagen, das es an den "betriebskosten" der CNC liegen soll... das zeug wird in China, Taiwan etc. hergestellt.
Lenker? Verbogene Alu-Stangen die ebenso mit ca. 70â¬ zur buche schlagen. Ich meine, bei denen kann man die grÃ¶Ãte abzocke betreiben. :-/

Ich kÃ¶nnt noch ewig so weitermachen, aber was bringts?... eig. hat der MSC-Trialer auch schon alles dazu gesagt.

EDIT: Aber Abzocke ist keine Erfindung der Trailer... Gibts auch in allen anderen Fahrrad-Gebieten (auÃer BMX )


----------



## Moppel_kopp (4. Juli 2009)

Icke84 schrieb:


> Krawall und Remmidemmi
> 
> jedem das seine, wenn alles extrem billig wäre würden hier nur noch die extrem coolen kids mit trialbikes durch die gegend hüpfen und die szene wäre voll fürn arsch...



HOLT DEN SCHAMPUS RAUS  ^^

ohne ALLES gelesen zu haben behaupte ich: aufregen bringt nix und wenn jemand hier trialgeil ist und fahren will dann wird der jenige auch trial fahren, scheiss egal ob die parts billig oder teuer sind... muss jeder wissen was ihm sein hobby wert ist 

mühsam ernährt sich das eichhörnchen


----------



## Schnagelz (4. Juli 2009)

> ohne ALLES gelesen zu haben behaupte ich: aufregen bringt nix und wenn jemand hier trialgeil ist und fahren will dann wird der jenige auch trial fahren, scheiss egal ob die parts billig oder teuer sind... muss jeder wissen was ihm sein hobby wert ist



/sign

habt ihr schon ma in andere Hobbys reingeschaut?

Ich fahre liebend gern Motorrad...

fangen wir ma bei Blinkern an...Kellerman micro LED Blinker STÜCK preis 59...ich brauche 4 ^^

Gilles Fußrastenanlage 400-500

MRA Racing Scheibe in schwarz 80

Eine Runde Nordschleife 23 (mit eigenem Mopped, Sprit und Risko....da gibts keine Versicherung) 

ich könnt das so noch weiter führen ^^

dem Deutschen sein Hobby ist immer schweine teuer


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (4. Juli 2009)

Ist wirklich sagenhaft teuer der sport...


----------



## Eisbein (4. Juli 2009)

wollen wir jetzt alle über hobbys heulen? Ich werf dann mal fotografie in die runde  Neuer Body dieses jahr: 650 oder 950 glocken,...


----------



## duro e (4. Juli 2009)

jetzt kommen wir mal wieder alle runter und trinken nen tässchen tee .
wem der sport zu teuer ist der soll nach mammi heulen gehen , 
man muss ja nich viel ausgeben , es gitb leute die geile bikes haben aber kaum was ausgeben( zoo control als bsp.). man muss ja nich immer die hightech raketen haben für 2000euro . manche haben es manche nicht . muss man eben einsehen , aber deswegen hier so eine diskussion aufzubauen bringt doch eh keinem was .
weil ändern können wir die preise dadurch auch nicht .


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Juli 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> es gitb leute die geile bikes haben aber kaum was ausgeben( zoo control als bsp.).





Ich habe dann eben auch nur dieses eine Hobby, und steck mein gesamtes Geld und viel Zeit darein. Ich habe auch nur einen Minijob um das ganze hinzubekommen.
Mein Pitbull hat nun fast 3 Jahre gebraucht um zu werden was es ist. Ausgehend von einem CC-Rad Ã¼ber FLD bishin zu Deng. Ich bekomme es sogar hin, jedes Jahr einen anderen Rahmen zu fahren weil ich Lust darauf habe. 

Teile verkaufen um neue gebrauchte zu kaufen ist die Devise.

So steht nun auch schon fast mein 20", ohne groÃe Verluste am Pitbull. 
Positiver Nebeneffekt: Leichtbau ist finanziell nicht mÃ¶glich->schwerer Parts->mehr Training
Ich verbaue nur recht Hochwertiges, man muss nur auf SchnÃ¤ppchen warten 

Gute Freunde und Geduld muss man haben


----------



## duro e (4. Juli 2009)

eben , ich mein , das coust , derst rahmen gekauft , paar alte parts vom 20er genommen und jetzt nach und nach wird es in ruhe aufgebaut , immer fahrbar aber doch jedes mal ein stückchen besser .  wenn man viel im forum hier schaut , greift man viele schnäppchen ab , oder einfach mal mit den leuten verhandeln bzw teile tauschen .


----------



## -OX- (4. Juli 2009)

Sooo nu sag ich auch noch was !!

Ich habe mir ja gerade erst auch selbst ein gÃ¼nstiges Trialbike zusammen geschraubt.

Hat mich aber trotz einiger vorhandener Teile ca. 400 Euronen gekostet.

warum machen wir nicht einen Thread auf: 
*GÃ¼nstige Trialparts fÃ¼r Einsteiger-Bikes*

Ich wÃ¼rde dort dann zb. eintragen
FLD Rahmen 662 oder 663 (ich glaube die einzig guten)
Deore V-Brake (210g) (9,90â¬)
Procraft Vorbau 130mm 17Â° 152g (25â¬) 
usw... 

Ã¼brigens irgendeiner hat hier von 200g Lack gesprochen.
also an meinem FLD  ist RAL 6018 plus 2K Klarlack und das macht selbst nachgewogene 85g aus 
(Bilder in meinem Album hier)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (4. Juli 2009)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> ...Das ist meine Meinung zum dem Thema.



Oh, je. Ich weiss gar nicht, wo ich anfangen soll. Das Grundproblem an dieser Diskussion ist, dass hier Techies über Betriebswirtschaft schwadronieren. 

Kennst Du den Unterschied zwischen Gewährleistung und Garantie? Bitte nachlesen!

Ich hab da so meine Zweifel mit den "genormten Verfahren". Vor langer, langer Zeit hatte der TÜV mal Kurbeln getestet und ein Sorte von Shimano-Kurbel ist mit Pauken und Trompeten durchgefallen. Das war interessanterweise genau die Sorte Kurbeln, die wir damals jahrelang gefahren sind... Und zwar Wettkampf, Natur, City und Shows. Die genormten Verfahren, die bei den Stückzahlen im Trial wohl eher Sinn machen sind eher: Bauen -> Kaputt machen -> Analysieren -> Besser bauen -> Kaputt machen -> ...

Joachim Will hatte vor 15 Jahren mal probiert, mit Langenberg zusammen Trialräder herzustellen. D.h.: Sehr erfahrener Trialfahrer, sehr erfahrener Rahmenbauer, gute Rohrsätze, gute Verarbeitung... und die Rahmen sind gefallen wie die Fliegen. Nach ein paar Jahren hat er es sein lassen.

Ich bin ja jetzt seit ein paar Jahren dabei und es zeigt sich einfach, dass die Belastungen beim Trial andere sind, als in anderen Branchen. Da der Markt sehr klein ist, sind die Preise eben höher. Und was die Chinesen angeht: Die haben in den letzten Jahrzehnten sehr wohl Rahmenbauen gelernt. Zumindest kriegt man für ~300 Euro einen <2kg-Rahmen, bei dem man davon ausgehen kann, dass er ein paar Jahre hält. Das ist nicht billig, aber preiswert.

Oh, und für ein besseres BMX zahlt man auch 1000 Euro. Mein Inspired hat auch nicht viel mehr gekostet.

Ich hab mich vor ein paar Wochen mit einem Koxx-Importeur im europäischen Ausland unterhalten. Er meinte, dass er sich monatlich ein neues Rad aufbaut und das "alte" dann verkauft, weil sich kaum jemand ein neues Koxx kauft. Daher verkauft er eben die "Tageszulassungen" für einen günstigeren Preis. Würde er den Preis für die Neuräder senken, würde er die Preise kaputt machen und von Koxx auf den Deckel kriegen. Das dürfte auch der Grund sein, warum Jan ständig neue Räder fährt. Zum Neupreis kauft Koxx doch keiner (ausser Papis mit schlechtem Gewissen für den Sohn)...

Eine Sammlung günstiger und guter Teile, z.B. aus dem MTB-Bereich, wäre wirklich nett.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. Juli 2009)

Ich weiss selber das ich bei der Gewährleistung den Fehler nachweisen muss aber das nutzt der Verkäufer in seinem Sinne doch eh aus


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (4. Juli 2009)

aufm Wettbewerb hat jedes kleine Kind ein nagelneues Koxx...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. Juli 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> aufm Wettbewerb hat jedes kleine Kind ein nagelneues Koxx...



Dann machen alle anderen die kein Koxx haben wohl was falsch.
Jeder hat doch Persönliche Grenzen was er sich kaufen kann und will. Man(n) braucht nicht unbedingt ein 8 Kilo Trial. Aber wer es gerne haben würd, greift tiefer ins Portmonaie als Andere.
Rad Sport ist allgemein sehr Teuer.
Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn ihr das nicht tolerieren wollt, macht einen Shop auf und Versorgt und mit Günstig- Hochwertigen Teilen


----------



## duro e (4. Juli 2009)

also das klingt schon logisch mit dem gebracuht rad verkaufen immer , aber bei koxx bezahlt man auch fast nur den rahmen , die dinger sind auch nich soo teuer in der herrstellung , gefertigt wird doch eh fast alles in fernost . nur weil koxx drauf steht ist ein rahmen nich gleich 800 euro wert , son ding kostet für koxx kaum geld in der herrstellung , um die entwicklung kümmern die sich ja auch nicht wirklich( siehe 26er sky serie) . da wird einfach was neues in die runde geworfen um zu sagen : ja leute das is super toll , kauft euch das . aber es hält doch dann eh nicht . ich finde die bauen teils viel zu schnell neue modelle , die sollen sich mal zeit lassen , vernünftog testen , analysieren und ausbessern . wenn die da mal richtig anfangen würden , dann kann man über 800 euro rahmenpreis sprechen .


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (4. Juli 2009)

Die ganzen Trialrahmen sind doch garnicht für sone belastungen ausgelegt, jeder Rahmen reißt einmal.... besonders mit 1,3-1,5 kg Rahmen gewicht das kann NIEMALS halten...
Wie schon geschrieben, wer sich was leichtes kauft, muss damit leben das es schnell kaputt geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (4. Juli 2009)

Also es gibt echt rahmen und teile die haben sich ihren preis verdient. Ich möchte mal an die BT rahmen erinnern. Die 6.0 sind ziemliche panzer, sie sind steif und halten echt lang. Oder auch die neueren BT's mit den spannersystemen, da hat sich jemand ein kopf gemacht. Die sinds schon wert.
Ich finde auch die deng rahmen nicht wirklich überteuert. 
Intressant wirds bei den kleinteilen. Naben, Kurbeln und ganz schlimm Brakebooster...
Aber es ist ja kein geheimnis das Überall besonders mit den kleinen zubehörteilen gewinn gemacht wird. Das ist bei computern, kameras, Autos, usw. überall so.


----------



## CityTrial (4. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mir auch nicht wirklich alles durchgelesen.
Vorab :Klar ,trialen ist teuer,zu teuer ... Downhill- oder Streetbikes  /Teile eben so.
Wer ein Hobby hat und es vertreten kann ,ist gut.
Wer mehrere hat ,ist ein BONZE  .. 
Bin auch n Schüler und halte mein Bike mit Gebrauchteilen über dem Wasser.
Sauber fahren ist die Bilanz .. So müssen keine neuen Teile her  (Damit sind keine Verschleißteile gemeint).
@73efg : Es hat sich wohl noch keiner beschwert ,weil es sowie so im Nichts endet- leider. =( ..


----------



## djinges (4. Juli 2009)

Ja für was man bekommt ist das teuer... was dabei rauskommt, ist dass alle Teile so lange wie es geht benutzt werden und notfalls noch verkauft werden an Reparaturprofis die damit nochmal ein oder zwei Jahre fahren. Dadurch verkaufen die Hersteller also kleinere Mengen und Preise sind auch desshlab so hoch.

Find ich auch gut so weil wir schon viel zu viel Wegwerfkultur haben... 

die Einsteiger bleiben dabei allerdings auf der Stecke, weil man förmlich schon schrauben können muss um ein erschwingliches Rad zu bekommen. Weniger Einsteiger bedeuten auch weniger Leute die den Sport schließlich machen und damit wieder kleinere Menge in der Herstellung.

Bei Markenherstellern würde ich mir eine optionale Versicherung auf das Reißen von Schweißnähten wünschen, die man beim Kauf abschließen kann.


----------



## locdog (5. Juli 2009)

also den kumorowski hab ich voll mit leichtbau infiziert 
beim jedem wettkampf (letztens jede woche) war die erste frage "und wo hast du neues gemacht?" ich: "was? heh ?" er: "ich meinte am bike "
fruher fuhr ehr NUR serie, jetzt hat er aber nen ast ab 

zum thema,,,,par minuten spater gaukelte er vor sich herum...."ehh, mur mal wieder was neues rein kommen" ich "was, hast doch erst zwei monate" ...." ja jeben, nach 8 wochen knarks es usw, halt VERBRAUCHT! "  haha, und das schon das dritte SKY


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (5. Juli 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> also den kumorowski hab ich voll mit leichtbau infiziert
> beim jedem wettkampf (letztens jede woche) war die erste frage "und wo hast du neues gemacht?" ich: "was? heh ?" er: "ich meinte am bike "
> fruher fuhr ehr NUR serie, jetzt hat er aber nen ast ab
> 
> zum thema,,,,par minuten spater gaukelte er vor sich herum...."ehh, mur mal wieder was neues rein kommen" ich "was, hast doch erst zwei monate" ...." ja jeben, nach 8 wochen knarks es usw, halt VERBRAUCHT! "  haha, und das schon das dritte SKY



das dritte 
Oh mein Gott...
Wird Kumorowski auch von koxx gesponsert?


----------



## duro e (5. Juli 2009)

würd ich ja mal sagen das er von denen gesponsert wird , aber 3 rahmen , das zeigt ja wie sau haltbar die sind , würd gern mal wissen ob benito auc schon son sky geschrottet hat.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (5. Juli 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> würd ich ja mal sagen das er von denen gesponsert wird , aber 3 rahmen , das zeigt ja wie sau haltbar die sind , würd gern mal wissen ob benito auc schon son sky geschrottet hat.



blööde frage....


----------



## locdog (5. Juli 2009)

gesponsert, leider nicht ganz :|
er sollte sogar schon letztes jahr bei duncon fahren (protorahmen wurden geschweist, darauf fahrt aber jetzt michal nowak). daraus wurde aber nichts. gesponsert wird er von den polnischen koxx import. also eigentlich koxx aber wie GENAU das leuft weis ich aber nicht.

nen anderer kumpel, fahrt wirklich flussig, polnischer vicejunormeister, hat nen SKY auch erst seit 3-4 monaten und hat schon nen riss am unterrohr da wo die platte drangerschraubt wird. 

Das koxx nicht wirklich lange halten tuht weis man ja, schlieslich ist das auch nen wetkampf zeug, ABER die SKY rahmen ist der latze mist.
da fahr ich lieber mein kamel, UBER 1 jahr und halt immer noch


----------



## duro e (5. Juli 2009)

vielleicht kennen es ja welche  , wenn wir schon bei koxx sind , hab ich auch noch nich gesehen das sie da brechen aber ok , wieder 
koxx halt , soviel zum thema teuer und haltbar , was genau damit passiert ist weiß ich nicht . aber ich find es past grad so gut hier rein.


----------



## speedy_j (6. Juli 2009)

wer hier glaubt, ein deng rahmen kostet in der herstellung mehr als 50â¬ (wahrscheinlich ist dass schon zu hoch gegriffen) sollte sich einmal genauer mit der materie beschÃ¤ftigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insane (6. Juli 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wer hier glaubt, ein deng rahmen kostet in der herstellung mehr als 50 (wahrscheinlich ist dass schon zu hoch gegriffen) sollte sich einmal genauer mit der materie beschäftigen.



wer glaubt das auch nur irgendwas zu den Herstellungskosten verkauft wird, ist naiv


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (6. Juli 2009)

was kosten schon ein paar billige alurohre und die maschinenbetriebskosten...
das ist mörderisch wenig


----------



## insane (6. Juli 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> was kosten schon ein paar billige alurohre und die maschinenbetriebskosten...
> das ist mörderisch wenig



und mieten für die produktionsstätten, steuern, Rücklagen bilden, lohnkosten (ok, in china lächerlich wenig, aber es gibts sie trotzdem), versand, lagerkosten, marketing und der "Endhändler" will auch noch von was Leben, muss evtl. auch Mieten zahlen, muss auch Rücklagen bilden, muss evtl. auch Gehälter zahlen...

ich finde die Teile auch Recht teuer, und kaufe mir daher eben Vorjahresmodelle. Ich muss nicht immer das neuste und aktuellste Modell haben. 

Aber nur die Materialkosten und die Kosten für die Maschinen in einen Preis einzurechnen ist trotzdem naiv  sorry.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. Juli 2009)

Ich kann euch aus Erfahrung sagen das hier in Deutschland eine CNC-Stunde nicht gerade billig ist. Den genauen Preis geb ich hier mal lieber nicht bekannt  Dafür werden die Teile auch mit sehr niedrigen Toleranzen gefertigt und die Unternehmen müssen sich immer wieder zertifizieren und dort werden sehr hohe Anforderungen gesetzt, glaubt mir. Sowas gibt es in Bratnudelland nicht  Und es ist vielleicht besser das wir hier nicht die genauen Herstellungskosten eines Koxx oder Echorahmen wissen.


----------



## speedy_j (6. Juli 2009)

@insane
habe ich auch nie behauptet. es spielen noch entwicklungs und testkosten mit rein, marketing, fracht- und zollgebühren, der vertrieb möchte auch noch etwas haben und der einzelhändler will abends auch noch seine butter auf die stulle schmieren können. von daher ist dein einwand völlig berechtigt. manche hier, meinen aber, dass ein simpler alurahmen ein wunderwerk der technik wäre. 

letztendlich bestimmt der kunde den preis durch sein kaufverhalten. dennoch sollte man auch mal die augen öffnen und nicht immer suchen, wo es am billigsten ist. sondern vielleicht auch einmal hinter die kulissen schauen und vielleicht teile aus "heimischen" produktion/entwicklung bevorzugen und dafür einen gewissen aufpreis akzeptieren anstatt sich über teure fernostprodukte zu beschweren. leider ist es mittlerweile sehr schwierig geworden solche sachen zu finden, wenn man sich nicht ständig mit der materie beschäftigt.


----------



## jan_hl (6. Juli 2009)

Schaut mal hier was ein Echo 09 Pure Rahmen direkt aus China kostet:

http://biketrialseller.com/product/221

147 Kanadische Dollar -> 90 Euro

Wenn ich das auf observed trials richtig verstehe ist das ein Typ, der die Sachen direkt im Werk kauft und dann von dort aus versendet. Ein paar Amis haben da schon bestellt und die Sachen innheralb von einer Woche oder so bekommen.

Da der Versand und (in Deutschland der Zoll) dazu kommt ist das jetzt im Endeffekt nicht sooo schrecklich guenstig, zeigt aber, was der Kram in China vor Ort kostet.


----------



## cmd (6. Juli 2009)

und beim jan kostet der rahmen 185,-
http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p44_Rahmen-26--Echo-Pure-09---silber.html
das finde ich ni zu teuer, dagegen die koxx preise ...


----------



## domi79 (18. Dezember 2009)

meiner meinung nach ist das alles viel zu teuer und die leute machen aus diesem sport viel geld. das hab ich am jüngstem beispiel erfahren das ich mir pedale von trialmarkt namens *Pedale Trialtech Magnesium - grün obwohl es die selben namens welgo mg1 bei bikemailorder für 45 euro gibt.
*


----------



## KAMIkazerider (19. Dezember 2009)

wer sich pedale in so einer farbe bestellt dürfte eigentlich schmerzlos in jeder hisicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (19. Dezember 2009)

man kann sich immer ankakken wegen dem geld , meine güte , beim jan kriegst z.b zoo billiger als bei tarty , guck dir die continental reifenpreise bei tarty an und guck dann mal bei bikemailorder oder actionsports , das kommt immer auf die nachfrage und auf das sortiment des jeweiligen shops an . das viele pedalen aus der wellgo fabrik kommen ist aber auch normal , da gibts viele die daher kommen dadrunter auch die trialtechs . wie bei den steuersätzen , die meisten lager werden auch bei cane creek produziert , dann kommt nen anderer name drauf und zack ein produkt mehr in der palette .
aber ist auch bei lebensmitteln so , kaufst produkt a bezahlste 2euro , kaufste produkt  b zahlst 1 euro , kommt aber wenn man genau hinten mal schaut von ein und dem selben produzenten-


----------



## kamo-i (19. Dezember 2009)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> wer sich pedale in so einer farbe bestellt dürfte eigentlich schmerzlos in jeder hisicht sein



Hey! Nichts gegen neon grün! (schau mal in mein Profil)


----------



## Eisbein (19. Dezember 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> man kann sich immer ankakken wegen dem geld , meine güte , beim jan kriegst z.b zoo billiger als bei tarty , guck dir die continental reifenpreise bei tarty an und guck dann mal bei bikemailorder oder actionsports , das kommt immer auf die nachfrage und auf das sortiment des jeweiligen shops an . das viele pedalen aus der wellgo fabrik kommen ist aber auch normal , da gibts viele die daher kommen dadrunter auch die trialtechs . wie bei den steuersätzen , die meisten lager werden auch bei cane creek produziert , dann kommt nen anderer name drauf und zack ein produkt mehr in der palette .
> aber ist auch bei lebensmitteln so , kaufst produkt a bezahlste 2euro , kaufste produkt  b zahlst 1 euro , kommt aber wenn man genau hinten mal schaut von ein und dem selben produzenten-



Ich finds bei fahrradprodukten aber viel dreister.
Genau der gleiche scheiss mit den procraft vorbauten.


----------

